# My 4-year old Golden has a high-grade sarcoma



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello!
I am a new member. My 4-year old Golden Retriever Maya was diagnosed with a high-grade sarcoma under her eye a couple of weeks ago. The tumor has grown to the size of an orange in about 3 months. We took her to different vets and an oncologist in Gainesville/FL. Her prognosis is very bad. The oncologist said that he could operate on her but ahe would lose about 1/3 of her skull and it would give her 9-12 more months. The whole procedure would be very painful for her. We decided to not put her through all this and just let her be happy as long as she can. Right now she is not in pain. Her tumow is growing fast though and I think we have to make a decision in the near future.
I am so heartbroken and don‘t know how life without her will be. ;-(
I took this picture ofher two days ago. It shows the size of the tumor pretty well.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my, that is so heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, your girl is beautiful. 

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry you and Maya are going through this. She is beautiful and 4 is way too young. I can tell you will do what is best for her, again I'm so sorry.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So very, very sorry. Enjoy every moment you have with your beautiful girl.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I’m so sorry for what your beautiful girl is going through at only 4 years old. Simply heartbreaking.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for what you and your beautiful girl Maya are going through. Good thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your girl is beautiful..this is heartbreaking...I'll keep her and your family in my prayers....so sorry, she's way too young...


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Alexandra09 said:


> Hello!
> I am a new member. My 4-year old Golden Retriever Maya was diagnosed with a high-grade sarcoma under her eye a couple of weeks ago. The tumor has grown to the size of an orange in about 3 months. We took her to different vets and an oncologist in Gainesville/FL. Her prognosis is very bad. The oncologist said that he could operate on her but ahe would lose about 1/3 of her skull and it would give her 9-12 more months. The whole procedure would be very painful for her. We decided to not put her through all this and just let her be happy as long as she can. Right now she is not in pain. Her tumow is growing fast though and I think we have to make a decision in the near future.
> I am so heartbroken and don‘t know how life without her will be. ;-(
> I took this picture ofher two days ago. It shows the size of the tumor pretty well.




Prayers for ur beautiful Maya...I agree how u r handling this-give her lots of hugs from all of us and I know u will make everyday a happy special day for her❤-God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for what's happening to your beautiful Maya. For now, just focus on today and enjoying every moment you can with your girl. All any of us have is today, so don't worry about tomorrow. Did you see an oncologist at the University in Gainesville. They treated my 2nd golden Sassy when she had lymphoma. They were wonderful. Gave her an extra 2 months but it was very hard on her and us; most importantly her. I totally understand your thinking and if I had to do it again wouldn't have put her through it. Again, I know it's hard but enjoy your time with Maya; she knows how much you love her.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Maya is beautiful. I hope you find comfort in the moments shared. In my experiences, my dogs have helped me understand when it was time to say goodbye. Wishing you strength and many good memories.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Checking in to see how Maya is doing?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is sad news and I'm sorry you are going through this. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maya*

I am so sorry about Maya. Praying for her and you.


----------



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.
Maya is doing ok so far. She still likes to chase squirrels and enjoys being with us every day. Her tumor is growing fast though. ?


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Just wondering, have you gotten a second opinion. I live in Central Florida and can't say enough about the oncologist that treated our dog.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Alexandra09 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.
> Maya is doing ok so far. She still likes to chase squirrels and enjoys being with us every day. Her tumor is growing fast though. ?




❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes. We got three opinions. Her prognosis is not good. ?


----------



## Riandchlo (Feb 13, 2018)

I’m so very sorry. Cancer is so awful, how I wish we could find a cure.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love and spoil her every moment of every day. I'm so sorry


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Consider an oncology consult; radiation therapy, though palliative, may be able to provide her some relief.


----------

